# Scary Fur?



## FurryAssassin (Aug 7, 2012)

Depending on how the FurBQ turns out...http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/3651491/ or if i just want to do it anyways -.-...I plan on trying out a Halloween party at my house in California Maryland (plenty of room and descent sized yard.

I'm shooting for the weekend before, Sat Oct 27, so its more.. festive around and cooler. 

Costumes, fursuits, plain people welcome. Possible DJ (gotta iron out details with him) food candy and what not.

Tell me what you think...


----------



## Aldino (Aug 7, 2012)

No where near close enough to come to it, but if you do host this just make sure you overprepare. Buy extras of everything and have enough entertainment to keep the guests happy, hosting is not always as easy as having a few friends over especially if you want a large group of people.
It sounds like you'll be able to handle yourself, but maybe you should put a cap on how many people can come you never know how big it could get and you don't want to have people crowding in.


----------



## FurryAssassin (Aug 7, 2012)

Aldino said:


> No where near close enough to come to it, but if you do host this just make sure you overprepare. Buy extras of everything and have enough entertainment to keep the guests happy, hosting is not always as easy as having a few friends over especially if you want a large group of people.
> It sounds like you'll be able to handle yourself, but maybe you should put a cap on how many people can come you never know how big it could get and you don't want to have people crowding in.



Thank you very much for the advice. I will use it wile planning this. I was hopeing that the FurBQ will show how big I can expect.


----------

